# 2009 VERSA 100,800 MILES STARTING ISSUES



## eilatan09 (Oct 30, 2017)

WILL ATTACH VIDEO FOR ISSUE. 

Hi, 

I'm having issues starting my Nissan versa. Mechanic couldn't find any issues. It only seems to do it when I turn the car on for the first time each day. The lights come on but when I turn it over it chug chugs chugs and then starts luckily. It takes a second or two to recognize the fuel amount and rpms. What could this be? Starter?


----------

